# how must a routetable be configured to use openvpn tunnel?

## skorefish

hey,

I can't figure out how the Kernel ip routing table  must look like, to use an openvpn tunnel. 

Can someone give me  an example of this?

```

tunnel started 

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 enp5s1

10.100.0.1      10.100.0.5      255.255.255.255 UGH       0 0          0 tun0

10.100.0.5      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 tun0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 enp5s1

before tunnel

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 enp5s1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 enp5s1

```

----------

## szatox

So... You are inside network with IP 192.168.2/24 and you want to use tunnel 10.100.0.0/something.

First thing, one of the endpoints needs public IP (say, it's the other host) and VPN IP (10.100.0.1).

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination             Gateway         Genmask         Iface

<remote public IP> 192.168.2.1         255.255.255.255   enp5s1 # route traffic to the other endpoint via your external NIC

0.0.0.0             10.100.0.1         0.0.0.0           tun0 # route everything else through the tunnel 
```

Skipping other entries as they are irrelevant from the perspective of setting up a tunnel.

----------

## skorefish

```

route add  -net 192.168.2.99  netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 192.168.2.1  dev enp5s1 

works

 

route add  -net 0.0.0.0  netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 10.100.0.1  dev tun0

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 enp5s1

10.100.0.1      10.100.0.5      255.255.255.255 UGH       0 0          0 tun0

10.100.0.5      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 tun0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 enp5s1

192.168.2.99    192.168.2.1     255.255.255.255 UGH       0 0          0 enp5s1

```

----------

